

Chromium OS Website - ErrantX
http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os

======
ErrantX
Some of the videos worked till a few minutes ago - now their back to

EDIT: now public again :) the UI video looks pretty impressive

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ57xzo287U&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ57xzo287U&feature=channel)

